# 1886-01 Husky Service Manual??



## JOHNNYBOATS (Apr 16, 2010)

Just scored a 1886-01 Husky. Needs driveshaft work from engine to hydro. Do I need to drop entire rear end to remove driveshaft?? Anyone know of a service manual that would cover this tractor?? any help would be appreciated.

[email protected]


----------

